# Mitre saw manual



## Pip (9 Jun 2004)

Hi, everybody! I'm in need of help (again).
can anyone please tell me where to find a downloadable manual for a performance sliding mitre saw (5 minutes use £60 from a mate)
Thanks (I think!)
Pip


----------



## Gary H (9 Jun 2004)

> Hi, everybody! I'm in need of help (again).


 Aren't we all :roll:  

Hi Pip.

Do you need the manual for a particular purpose? In my experience it's usually easier to ask the friendly, highly knowledgeable folk here on the forum the questions you need answering. After all, better to learn from one who has been there and solved the problems you may be having. :wink: 

Hope this helps

Ta muchly

Gary


----------



## Mike.C (9 Jun 2004)

Hi Pip,

I am right in saying that it is a Performance Pro machine. If so try contacting B&Q they may be able to help.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Dewy (9 Jun 2004)

Manual? They don't have one of those when new. Just a basic booklet with poor quality instructions on use and adjustments.


----------



## DaveL (9 Jun 2004)

Pip,

I have to agree that the manuel is not very good  

Have you looked here, this the download your manual page on the Performance Power Tools web site. If you can't find it there then check here, the same sort of thing on the Axminster site. Many of these cheap tools are all based on the same parts so the info crosses the brands. :shock:


----------



## Pip (10 Jun 2004)

Thanks for all your replies, yes, I know these saws are supposed to be rubbish, but if it finishes this project it can have a rest, as I'm not expecting to use it very much, that's why I didn't buy a good one (besides being tight -fisted).
I've downloaded a manual from Axminster which seems to cover all I need, I think I had already sussed the machine (It's not rocket science),
but wanted to check, just in case.
Once again a good response from this forum,
Thanks again y'awwwll,
Pip.


----------

